# What's the minimum number of slingshots can you live with?



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

I get super interested in all the hobbies that I ever participate in. I also live an apartment in NYC with my wife and 2 teens. During this time of covid home period, everyone is piled on top of each other. My wife has caught on about my slingshot "obsession". She would like me to reduced my "collection" and especially if I want to get into a new sport, fly fishing. I admit the closets are at capacity and a Marie Kondo intervention may be needed. I ask myself if I need another slingshot and the answer is no. I ask myself if it's funner to have another, well you know the answer.

If you guys have to choose, what will be your criterion? I'm not a collector and have just a few customs. I mostly have stock frames.

Just curious of what you guys think.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Going back to my bicycle racing days we had a similar conjecture on the appropriate number of bikes that an enthusiast needed to have. I think the same cold calculus applies to slings. The correct number of bikes, or slings, can be precisely calculated using the formula N+1, with N being the number currently owned. And yes, spouses love the math, be it bikes, slings, or whatever.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, I suppose in the worst case scenario, one large frame for heavy duty flat bands, and a small frame to shoot BB's. The reality is that I have a few too many slingshots myself, and only tend to use 2 or 3 of them regularly.

That said, I now and then enjoy looking at the different designs I have, whether purchased or homemade. It's a very cost effective hobby. unlike many other alternatives out there. There was a time when I would spend significant money on .357 cal. ammo shot with a S&W 686...don't see the point anymore.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Zero. Life existed before slingshots , life would exist without one.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

-One. It took me like two years to design, refine and finally build my own custom slingshot. That's the only one, the preferred, the favorite.

-You're such a liar...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

If I had to narrow it down to just one......it would be a FUG, no doubt about it, love that frame. [mention]you'llshootyereyeout [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Going back to my bicycle racing days we had a similar conjecture on the appropriate number of bikes that an enthusiast needed to have. I think the same cold calculus applies to slings. The correct number of bikes, or slings, can be precisely calculated using the formula N+1, with N being the number currently owned. And yes, spouses love the math, be it bikes, slings, or whatever.


I like the N+1 idea. I don't need any more but I certainly want more on top of what I have which is about 8 so I could do with one more. I have been resisting the urge to get another but I will probably give in sooner or later.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Well I have about a hundred and fifty frames, and I love them all and have most of them hanging on the wall in my man cave. But if I had to I could live with one. A few years ago I would say about 10. One for butterfly, short draw, ttf, Pfs, tube shooter, speed shooter, ring shooter, and so on.......but now I only shoot full butterfly and I know what style frame I like so ya, I could live with one, just DONT ask me which one!!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> If I had to narrow it down to just one......it would be a FUG, no doubt about it, love that frame. [mention]you'llshootyereyeout [/mention]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


What's this FUG you speak of?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to narrow it down to just one......it would be a FUG, no doubt about it, love that frame. [mention]you'llshootyereyeout [/mention]
> ...


The "Fuggetaboutit" from Youllshootyereyeout

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I could be buying guns (and maybe someday again ammo ) so to answer your question from a financial comparison standpoint: As many as I want . 
Nah I figure I could get away with one, as long as it had wide forks both horizontally and vertically. Or was the Hammer modular system from Simpleshot. Then I could shoot arrows!!! (Some day...Some day...)


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> > SLING-N-SHOT said:
> ...


Holy , look at that thing!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What's the maximum number of frames you can't live without? lol 
Favorite? The Island Made Halbert.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> What's the maximum number of frames you can't live without? lol
> Favorite? The Island Made Halbert.


 dude!?! Whaaat?!?!? Is that?!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

There is only one real answer. 2 frames. Frame number 1 is either your absolute, without question, your most comfortable all-day slingshot--OR any frame that you can choose to shoot flats, or tubes in TTF or OTT, a universal if you will. Frame number 2 is your concealable small ammo shooter in your favorite configuration. Adding a natural in the mix does not affect your TFA factoring (total frames allowed), because naturals often become gifts or loaners to new shooters. I bought a lot of extra time with my wife on my own sling-journey by telling her that the 'pretty wooden forks' were actually meditative spinal acupressure tools carved out of sustainable exotic hardwoods from East Jersey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

All N+1 joking aside, I love many of the answers above. And while I agree life would go on without slingshots I think two is a good minimum. A light and heavy rig, both comfy, would do it for me. And I could get by with one. Cut me down to zero though and I have a lot of isolation hours to fill over the past year and have no idea how I would have done that.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i could probably live with 3, OPFS,heavy forked frame,and i would have to have a Natty,just because thats where i started as a kid


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I, too, am an apartment dweller. I live with my wife and 3 teens and 2 small dogs. My wife is very supportive of my hobby/lifestyle... Maybe due the past hobbies were were.more expensive and required more 'stuff'.

However I suspect a NYC apartment is quite different than a small town Tennessee apartment based on the few visits I made to NYC.

I could live with a Scout LT, PFS 60, my customs, a handful of natties from friends, my makery gear which is a scroll saw, a tabletop drill press, a bucket of files and sanding drums. But I work outside in a breezeway.

So the trick is to be very organized and store out of sight. If you do display or store openly try to use space that is dead already.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I, too, am an apartment dweller. I live with my wife and 3 teens and 2 small dogs. My wife is very supportive of my hobby/lifestyle... Maybe due the past hobbies were were.more expensive and required more 'stuff'.

However I suspect a NYC apartment is quite different than a small town Tennessee apartment based on the few visits I made to NYC.

I could live with a Scout LT, PFS 60, my customs, a handful of natties from friends, my makery gear which is a scroll saw, a tabletop drill press, a bucket of files and sanding drums. But I work outside in a breezeway.

So the trick is to be very organized and store out of sight. If you do display or store openly try to use space that is dead already.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

3 total... The D1, my custom Boy Scout, and the mini shooter. My homemades almost shoot is good as my titanium D1 but are pocketable both. They look different but both of them fit my hand perfectly and they are great little shooters. Anyone who wants the template for either I'll be glad to share. All three have the same anchor point and references to make for easy and accurate shooting.

Cheers


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't Marie Kondo my slings since they all give me joy&#8230;. 
I know I could survive with just one, but I don't wanna. I do slowly reduce based on whether or not I use the sling however I still keep some rare slings that I don't use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not playing!! I like all the frames I get from all you jokers an I'll randomly grab one, band it up and feel like a kid for a while! :headbang:


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

On thr topic of fly fishing, check out tenkara, tenkara is awesome!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I can live with a minimum of 0 slingshots. If look at the main reasons I shoot I need no frames to accomplish my goals. 1 to relax and try to Zen out by focusing on me the target and the ammo and where I want said ammo to go.... to get it there I need only a pouch and some latex, my body an I can do the rest. 2 to socialize with the awesome friends and new potential friends on this forum, I just need access to the internet and a device to take advantage of said access. (seriously you guys are awesome)

I have however discovered the path to not wanting another slingshot, no more N+1, simply OWN THEM ALL or a model and variant of all of them. then there is nothing to want lol  And while I can live with 0 slingshots, aint life grand with a higher number than that


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

I'd say probably 4 would be minimum


----------



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

There's always frameless shooting...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*No offence to the OP and y'all but for me, this subject is sillythink - I don't live like a monk with only one bowl.*

*First, the cost to fun ratio is ridiculously lopsided. Secondly, there are just too many interesting designs to even consider limiting my acquisitions. *

*However, I have a self-imposed sling hobby limiter - ** a re-purposed 3 drawer nightstand next to my desk that holds about 24 clear pencil boxes - maybe 30 shooters at any given time. Tools and parts are in plastic organizers stacked on top. Latex is stored in a closet and ammo is in the garage. I don't collect for numbers sake, but by style and what will fit in the little chest.*

*That said, my stash is currently overflowing ... need to make some room, so I plan to post a spring cleaning sale soon of duplicates and some I can live without.*


----------



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

I think the real question here is what is the maximum amount of slingshots his wife will allow? I can relate though, my wife was none too thrilled when I started collecting butterfly knives.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *No offence to the OP and y'all but for me, this subject is sillythink - I don't live like a monk with only one bowl.*
> 
> *First, the cost to fun ratio is ridiculously lopsided. Secondly, there are just too many interesting designs to even consider limiting my acquisitions. *
> 
> ...


As one might expect, Mr. EM hit the nail squarely on the proverbial head. Slingshots are small, cost a pittance compared to other shooting sports, are a whole lot of fun (and as Raventree noted, can induce a meditative state), and can be organized in a very small space or otherwise unused areas of the house..

I have most of my frame collection in one of those hanging shoe organizers. My band and pouch material is in a storage box. My bulk ammo is in a cardboard box and I have a small ammo selection in a salvaged spice rack.

I could easily give away all my natties (as long as I can keep my saw, files, and bench vise) along with all of the slingshots from when I was figuring out grip and band orientation.

I have 2 Jack Koehler slingshots and 1 from A+ Slingshots that are irreplaceable, as is a Saunders Falcon X that was a gift from Chuck Saunders. I would have a lot of difficulty giving up my Heaven Emperor (from Vince) Saunders Wing from (High Desert Flipper), Simple-Shot Hammer, Rambone 2.0, and Pocket Predator SERE.


----------



## PauliWalli (Apr 27, 2021)

I believe it was Howard Hughes who answered the question "How much money is enough"? by saying ........ "just a little bit more ...." I believe this applies to our collections, be it bicycles (had my share of those when I worked at a bike shop), pipes, tools, books, slings, etc.

I'm constantly chasing my tail on this issue.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> I'm not playing!! I like all the frames I get from all you jokers an I'll randomly grab one, band it up and feel like a kid for a while! :headbang:


Here here!! I couldn't possibly choose


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, this is very funny to me as I have a very bad case of BAD. It is unfortunate as there is no cure.I feel that it has spread to slingshots. There is no hope! I hope you find the room to hide your new addiction. Bad is short for banjo accusation disease.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I think I make really big question is how much ammo and latex can you live with? I can definitely vouch that I have way too much latex and way too much ammo they don't ever use in a lifetime.

Cheers


----------



## Padrerich (May 5, 2021)

I believe that there is an exact number of slingshots that one needs. It’s “JUST ONE MORE!!!”


----------



## Padrerich (May 5, 2021)

I believe that there is an exact number of slingshots that one needs. It’s “JUST ONE MORE!!!”


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess for me, it would be just one good oak tree and three good carving tools. I'd rather build one and gift it than shoot it.

That being said, I have some slings given to me that I will never let go. Whether I shoot them or not, I love them.

For actual using. I have a nattie from the Treeman that I shoot rather well.


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

I totally enjoy all the responses! And I do agree with everyone. I will proceed with care.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I have between 10 and 15 slingshots. The 2 I can't do without are the two above looped 1632 for ???? practice and can smashing with clay and 8mm steel and a Mini Reaper by Suffolk Slingshoot for hunting????


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I easily live with them all


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

All spring, I've been shooting the 4 shown here. For summer, I'll put these away, except for the red/white/blue on the 4th of July, and I'll shoot 3 others I really like. You need a lot of slingshots so you can narrow it down to 2 or 3 or maybe 4.

Joe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Life is short . If something as simple as a slingshot brings joy to your life then you're one of the lucky ones .


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

treefork said:


> Life is short . If something as simple as a slingshot brings joy to your life then you're one of the lucky ones .


This is true for sure, a simple thing yet so complex.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Ultimately none, but then I enjoy shooting frameless and therefore have the pleasure and relaxation anyway. That said I also enjoy the creative thinking and craftsmanship that builders apply to their art. So I enjoy shooting a variety of frames and styles. As already pointed out the amount of pleasure in relation to such a small cost involved means that there can and will always be another


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

romanljc said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know usually the last one I make becomes my favorite.
> ...





romanljc said:


> I don't know usually the last one I make becomes my favorite.


I don't know usually the last one I make becomes my favorite.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Ohh thats awesome roman, is that paint?
Do you have more pictures?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Pee_Drizzle said:


> Ohh thats awesome roman, is that paint?
> Do you have more pictures?


Thanks pee
Yea its hand painted when I get a chance I will put up more pictures


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

romanljc said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


Nice looking work. What kind of paint did you use ? handpainted or sprayed? The clamps look homemade as well. What did you use for those? Thanks. Great work.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

For me the only limit is $. Currently I have 23 slingshots.

Peace


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

romanljc said:


> David D said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...





David D said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


That one was brushed on I use artist acrylic paints and gloss 
And it's made of composite mostly PVC strong stuff 
I have others that I sprayed then painted the artwork with a brush . Like this one that I made about 2 years ago


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

In reality this lifestyle is mire of an obsession than an addiction... as I never over spend or steal or that ilk of behaviors.

But I spend time with all my framea and have like a top 25 list...That said it is also about giving and sharing. And acquiring interesting and personally sentimental frames.

May be one day I will count and organize my collection. 
But that day is not today.

Hopefully tomorrow I can finish a few to send out soon.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> What's the maximum number of frames you can't live without? lol
> Favorite? The Island Made Halbert.


Mind if I ask what kind of wood that is ? Looks like wenge to me - really like it


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Apparently more than one thinks, I just keep making them and buying them. Seems to be no end to it.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

A scout if I had to.
Even my cheap China hdpe copy feels good and shoots way better than I am able.
Can OTT, TTF, tubes, Clips or W+T.
It would be better imho with sight mount option.
Of course would have liked to buy original
but because of shipping got 3 for the price of one.
ukj


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

Dig your heels in, hold onto them all. Trust me on this. Been there, done that. Trying to make someone else happy by diminishing and suppressing your own passions and interests NEVER works out in the long run. Ask me how I know...????

After she left and the dust cleared, years later... I still have all my slingshots and vintage recurve bows. They bring me far more enjoyment than she ever did.

Don't compromise. Your older self will thank you in the future.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)




----------

